# Closest Major Climb to Northridge?



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

I live in the Northridge area, and the closest thing I'd call a climb to my location is the Santa Susana pass/Box Canyon. Is there anything nearly as close to me that's longer or higher? Obviously the Santa Monica Mountains aren't far away, but it's hard to get to them when I only have time for 2 hourish training rides on weekday mornings.

Is there anything decent if I head towards Valencia?

Thanks in advance for any/all advice.


----------



## Vertical Jon (Jul 20, 2007)

wirespeed said:


> I live in the Northridge area, and the closest thing I'd call a climb to my location is the Santa Susana pass/Box Canyon. Is there anything nearly as close to me that's longer or higher? Obviously the Santa Monica Mountains aren't far away, but it's hard to get to them when I only have time for 2 hourish training rides on weekday mornings.
> 
> Is there anything decent if I head towards Valencia?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any/all advice.


It wouldn't be that hard to work your way over to Osborne that turns into Little Tujunga Canyon Rd. A real nice climb. I've taken it all the way to Santa Clarita and back. Actually Osborne runs into Nordhoff St. that runs right through Northridge. It would probably take you 10 minutes to drive there and park in the Terrace Park Rec center on Foothill. That's where we start from.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There's the climb to Rockwell (can't remember the street name). It's located off of Valley Circle, not far from Box Canyon. 

It's not longer, nor higher, but it's steeper than Santa Susana. A lot less traffic, too. 

A couple of repeats on that road and yer good to go. Especially in the Valley smog at this time of year.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks very much guys. I used to live in Calabasas, right near Mulholland, Kanan, Westlake, Decker, Latigo Canyon, and a host of other good climbs. I love climbing, and I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You need to talk to ovoleg.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll second Little Tujunga, but if you're going to drive there, I'd say to start at the intersection of Little Tujunga Canyon and Foothill (which is the Osborne Exit). It's a great workout. From that intersection to the 14 freeway and back is 35.5 miles with 4000' of climbing. You can turn aroud earlier to avoid the traffic on the far side. There also the option of going up Bear Divide. Now thats a workout, and the views are incredible.


----------



## Vertical Jon (Jul 20, 2007)

-CM- said:


> I'll second Little Tujunga, but if you're going to drive there, I'd say to start at the intersection of Little Tujunga Canyon and Foothill (which is the Osborne Exit). It's a great workout. From that intersection to the 14 freeway and back is 35.5 miles with 4000' of climbing. You can turn aroud earlier to avoid the traffic on the far side. There also the option of going up Bear Divide. Now thats a workout, and the views are incredible.


The first time I went up there we took a right on Santa Clara Divide Road. It's a desolate out n back road with no cars, we went all the way to the water towers. It's 19 miles from the Rec Center to the towers with 4600 feet, the way back has about 800 feet.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Vertical Jon said:


> The first time I went up there we took a right on Santa Clara Divide Road. It's a desolate out n back road with no cars, we went all the way to the water towers. It's 19 miles from the Rec Center to the towers with 4600 feet, the way back has about 800 feet.


I've done that road, or at least the part that's not dirt. I remember it being very steep and sketchy on the way down, but a great workout with nice views.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

You can go up and down Reseda from Rinaldi a couple of times if you're pressed for time, Good interval training especially during the week.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

Since I've moved here, I've ended up doing that (Reseda a lot), doing the road to the very top of Porter Ranch (Sesnon I think), and doing the Santa Susana Pass hundreds of times, as well as Box Canyon when I want something steep.

For the record, Sesnon is a great place to do intervals. It'd be perfect (kind of like doing laps around Westlake) if there wasn't that big dip in the center. That dip makes fastpedal intervals kind of a pain.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

The road up to Rocketdyne is Woolsey. Definitely a leg burner. 

There's also Black Canyon which connects with Woolsey at the top. Climb that from the Simi side if you want real suffering.  

Jim


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Seamus said:


> The road up to Rocketdyne is Woolsey. Definitely a leg burner.


That's it.

I used to work out there with a 42x21 (I never used the 23, on principle). I now consider that to be a mid-range gear. 

It's hell getting old.

JSR


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed, Black's and Woolsey. Plus you're close to home with those and if you're feeling really tough you could do one side and then still do box canyon/SS Pass.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

second the woolsey, blacks canyon deal. Woolsey is about 21/2 miles at 8%, black's is about 11/2 miles at 12% or so. You can do a loop where you go up Woolsey, down blacks, back up Santa Susana, up Box, down Box and then back up Woolsey. I would guess it is about a 12 mile loop, with probably about 1800' climbing. Or, if you want to kill yourself, do it in reverse. Blacks has sections that are about 28%, and Box the other direction has a number of sections that are between 15-20%.

By the way, just a piece of trivia, but Black's is the steepest paved road in Ventura county.

By the way, where do you ride from. I am in Northridge and always looking for riding partners.


----------

